# Crock Pot Hot Process, Superfat after trace, and using liquid oils



## Mary_White (Mar 19, 2013)

HI everyone!  I have been making soap for about 6 years now, on and off.  I've mostly done crock pot hot process...

 I'm ready to try some new techniques, like in the pot swirls using Paprika infused EVOO to superfat, as well as cocoa pencil lines. 

I have been using a recipe I formulated to my liking using EVOO, Coconut Oil, Lard, and Castor Oil.. Superfatting 5% WITH SoapCalc.

I wanted to try to formulate one with other oils such as corn, soybean, canola, and Crisco (Soybean/Palm). 

 I had a recipe I wanted to try using those blended into my normal recipe BUT.. I am out of coconut oil, and my local grocer is out as well. :shock:

I tried reformulating my recipe without it, but I am simply NOT getting the harness into the acceptable range, NOR the Cleansing.  

Can someone PLEASE help me figure out if it is even *possible* to use the previous oils, and in what %, to produce a decent, HARD bar, that cleanses well?  

I make 64 oz batches, and use 2 oz castor oil per batch. Everything else can be adjusted if needed.  

Also,... I've been superfatting 5% at the very beginning... I would like to color swirl with Paprika infused EVOO & let THAT EVOO (3.2 oz) be my superfatting oil, CAN I add this AFTER trace?  Do I need to change my recipe or can I simply hold back the 3.2 oz of infused EVOO from my original recipe and just add it in after trace?

Thank you all for the input! 

Mary White


----------



## lsg (Mar 19, 2013)

I wasn't able to do a lot with only the oils you listed, but your grocer may have hydrogenated shortening containing beef tallow.  If so, try this:

Crisco with palm    38%
Hydrogenated Shortening with beef tallow  32%
Lard  20%
Castor Oil  10%

Soap Bar Quality
Hardness   35
Cleansing   2
Conditioning  62
Bubbly     11
Creamy    42
Iodine     78
INS        117

If you have some cocoa butter available substitute 6-10% and remove that much Beef tallow shortening.  You can also add a tsp. of white sugar ppo to you water and stir to dissolve well before adding the lye.  I find this helps make my bars more bubbly.


----------



## Mary_White (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you.  I believe I will try that.

That is 1 tsp per lb of oils = 4 lb batch = 4 tsp? 

Just making sure.

Thank you!


----------



## lsg (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes, for a 4 lb batch I would use dissolve 4 tsp white sugar in the water before adding the lye.


----------



## seven8soap (Mar 20, 2013)

I made a cold process batch recently that came out very soft but has become hard with an 8 week long cure, one with mostly corn oil (60%!). I know it does NOT add up to a hard bar, in fact, the calculations indicate a very soft bar. And initially it was and I had to freeze it to get it out of the mold undamaged. More olive oil in the recipe DOES make a harder bar. Palm can be subbed for coconut oil, so I really do suggest trying this one and waiting the cure time. If you are using HP, the cure time should be shorter. The high iodine values can be countered with your technique and patience. This is my experience and I hope it helps, even with the soft bars you are making, I am willing to bet that a little longer on the rack and they will be sublime.


----------



## Mary_White (Mar 21, 2013)

After reading all this, I know I'm not going to even be using enough corn oil in the batch to make it worth using! With the help of my sister-in-law, I was able to find 3 30 oz cans of coconut oil yesterday! *for me, that is 6 batches of soap!  I'm a very impatient person, and I'm used to waiting a week to use my soap, not more!  Thank you all for your help! 

So.... 100% olive oil Crock Pot Hot Process???? Is it possible?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 21, 2013)

Mary_White said:


> So.... 100% olive oil Crock Pot Hot Process???? Is it possible?


 Yep, I have yet to try it, but I have seen a lot of tutorials for crock pot soap saying just olive oil!  I need to get rid of more of my soap in order to make more though...lol, I'm sure you will want to save some of it and let it do a full cure to make a longer lasting bar.


----------



## Mary_White (Mar 22, 2013)

I have as well.. Just didn't know if they added anything extra to harden it or not..


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 17, 2013)

Mary_White said:


> I have as well.. Just didn't know if they added anything extra to harden it or not..



This is exactly what I was wondering. ^  Maybe I'll try a small batch and see what happens.


----------



## sistrum (Jul 7, 2013)

Just a quick reminder, palm oil is not a sub for coconut oil.  Palm kernel oil yes, palm oil no.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jul 11, 2013)

I wonder if SL would help?


----------

